# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Blood work or pee on a stick?

## T-boner

I contacted a few hormone therapy doctors about haveing my wife's hormone levels checked to see if anything is out of balance. One place said they will do a complete blood work panel. Another place says all she has to do is pee on a stick and have that tested. Both cost exactly the same. Both claim their way is the best way to get the most accurate information about what's going on in the body. 
So which one is best? Does it matter?

----------


## Mr.BB

Think you already know the answer for this  :Smilie: 

Would sugest asking exactly what tests and hormones will be checked.

----------


## T-boner

I did some more checking while waiting for a reply. I read that the urine test will show levels of the different types of estrogen but the blood test won't do that. I would think the blood test would cover more and give more info. I have no idea how much hormone information a Doctor needs in order to treat a person. Maybe both tests should be done. Symptoms she wants addressed are acne, fatigue, libido, trouble losing fat. Seems to me that's probably what most women seek hormone treatment for so these HRT doctors should have tons of experience treating it.

----------


## Mr.BB

You 3 different types of estrogen: E1 estrone, E2 Estradiol and E3 Estriol. E1 is a really weak estrogen, E2 is the dominant, strong estrogen, and Estriol only has a place in pregnant women.

There are blood tests for all this kinds of estrogens, but really IMO theres not much sense in taking them.

A stick will for sure not tell you the amount (value) of different kind of estrogens, it just detects presence of. Has your wife reached menopause or perimemenopause?

For the symptoms you mentioned a complete bloodwork with full female hormone panel and full thyroid panel is what I would advise.

----------


## T-boner

She has not reached menopause. She's 32 years old.

----------


## Bonaparte

Definitely go with bloodwork.

----------

